# 75 Years Ago Today



## Doc

75 years ago today:


----------



## pirate_girl

> A U.S. Navy admiral received a standing ovation for calling out Colin Kaepernick at an event commemorating the 75th anniversary of Pearl Harbor.
> 
> During the ceremony, U.S. Pacific Command Commander Adm. Harry B. Harris Jr. took a swipe at the San Francisco 49ers quarterback for refusing to stand during the national anthem.
> 
> "You can bet that the men and women that we honor today - and those who died that fateful morning 75 years ago - never took a knee and never failed to stand when they heard our national anthem being played," Harris said.
> 
> The comment brought the crowd to their feet for a lengthy round of applause.
> 
> Kaepernick has emerged as one of the most outspoken athletes in sports after he decided to take a knee during the national anthem before NFL games to voice concerns over police violence in America.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW_Isdz7_D4"]Pearl Harbor 75th: National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day Commemoration - YouTube[/ame]

http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/12/...nal-anthem-protest-during-pearl-harbor-speech


----------

